# Do I need a stomp pad?



## Guest

don't need.


----------



## Guest

Why wouldnt u need it? i though the point of the stomp pad is to keep your back foot on the board when u get off the lift..


----------



## dmoss

I guess I need to get out and see how comfortable I am on this board without the pad...

Was also thinking of just going to the hardware store and buying some of those clear plastic nubs you can use on the inside of cabinet doors and sticking them on the board...

thanks both...


----------



## Guest

If you want to protect the board, slap on some clear 3M. If you don't feel comfortable getting off the lift, slap on a stomp pad!


----------



## scottland

dmoss said:


> I guess I need to get out and see how comfortable I am on this board without the pad...
> 
> Was also thinking of just going to the hardware store and buying some of those clear plastic nubs you can use on the inside of cabinet doors and sticking them on the board...
> 
> thanks both...


I've used those on my board, and they work absolutely great without really covering the graphics at all. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

LiquidZ32 said:


> Why wouldnt u need it? i though the point of the stomp pad is to keep your back foot on the board when u get off the lift..


if you want it, go for it, just saying they aren't neccasary, specialy if you like the graphics. you can just push your back foot against the back bindings when getting off the lift to ride away.


----------



## Mr. Right

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/1998-stompers.html

Some informative reading. I have a Dakine iron cross on one of my boards that is clear and doesn't cover up any graphics. DAKINE : X MAT


----------



## Local Boarder

I went through this exact thing with my Arbor Mystic. The bottom line is stomp pads are unnecessary. If you are comfortable on a board your back foot doesn't need to work to turn it. However I have 2 friends in their 1st and 2nd year who can't live without their pad .


----------



## Guest

I've used my board without a stomp pad several times. Just wipe off all the snow you can while on the lift, and press your foot up against the back binding for some traction. Its more difficult without a stomp pad, but after a few runs, you get the hang of it and it really isn't an issue.


----------



## sedition

(1) You can get clear stomp pads that don't effect graphics.

(2) I've been riding for 20 years, and I won't be caught dead w/o a stomp pad. I just posted about problems I was having w/o one a few weeks ago. If your top sheet is slippery, and your have bad lift off-ramp conditions, things can get dicey. A little extra help with control can go a long way.


----------



## Flick Montana

You don't NEED stomp pads. I have some on my older Anthem board for riding here in Indy, but that's just because we get hard packed stuff and it's hard to control myself without them. On my new Design (longer for western snows) I don't have any. I find it easier to control coming off in a decent amount of powder so I never bothered to get any.

Personal preference. Might get some just to be safe though. Would suck to get off the lift and realize you can't steer.


----------



## Guest

I agree, I just started snowboarding and I have never found use of a stomp pad. It seems to me like it would not come off easy once placed on. This may leave unwanted crap on your board when you decide you dont want it on anymore. Although like I said, I never used one, I am just predicting that it may cause a problem in the future.


----------



## Nivek

stomp pad, who when what pad. i havent used one in 4 years. just press against your back binding, plus its funny to watch people fall............


----------



## sedition

Stomp pads are like wearing a cup when you play baseball. You prolly don't need it most of the time. But when you do, your glad you've got it. In the meantime, there is no harm done by having one.


----------



## Guest

Stomp studs might be a better choice than a stomp pad..... I have some super cool clear rubbery ones that look like water drops on the board, they dont cover the graphics at all!


----------



## sedition

Why do stomp pads seem to come free with bindings, but not boards?


----------



## BRsnow

I am a noobie...as this is my first year. However I do have close to 30 days here in Colorado thus far this season. I ride with guys who have close to 20 years experience out here. Not the folks who worry about fashion and such...we are all in our mid 30's. They seriously ride some crazy stuff...they all have stomp pads. They all also have have leashes...


----------



## blasphemy

i never unstrap my foot. just hold on to something and let go slowly so u can slide to take the chair lift on a slow speed, if u went fast just brake and wait for it. 

sometimes the lift operator obliges me to unstrap a foot, but its no hard at all to get down from the lift like that..


----------



## dmoss

Since this thread seems to have come back to life I figured I'd post a follow-up...

I still have no stomp pad and have been getting out once or twice a week for the past few weeks...I find that if I wipe the snow off my board when I first get on the lift / right before getting on the lift than I have little to no problems at the top...took a few times to get used to it, but from what I hear, that is normal with or without the pad...

...will still probably get a pad when I see one I like, but for now don't feel it is absolutely necessary

So there's a beginner's take on stomp pads...I guess it is kind of like learning to ride a bike without training wheels?


----------



## Guest

ya if you dont need it forget it.


----------



## arsenic0

No real need for a stomp pad, its a little wierd going from having one to not..took me a trip or two to really get used too it but now i dont even notice.


----------



## Guest

johnyGoRyden said:


> If you're worried about not losing your graphics you should take a look at the Strap Pad (strappad.com). Its this new stomp pad that I found online about 5 weeks ago that has a VELCRO strap built into it to reduce that awkward, heavy pulling sensation on your front foot while you're riding the chairlift. But it's totally clear so you don't lose any of your graphics.


sounds like you need a lighter board mate.


----------



## Leo

mistersir said:


> sounds like you need a lighter board mate.


Or at least he needs to put his other foot under it.

Way to revive a really old thread btw.


----------



## SnoRidr

There are some steep exit ramps on the lifts at my local hill. There were a few times where I probably would have been on my ass if I didn't have a stomp pad. There have also been times where I have to cut a quick turn coming of the lift cuz some moron isn't getting out of the way. Both cases, I think the stomp pad gave me more control.

I am sure that some people get by without them. I personally use them to increase the control I have with my board coming off the lift. 

Either way is not an issue.


----------



## jmacphee9

spammers are bring up dead topics instead of making new ones...i think its a step in the right direction.

the products not even half bad to be honest..


----------



## djsaad1

For me it depends where I am boarding. Normally I would never use a stomp pad, but I needed to put one on when I was boarding in South America this summer because getting off some the lifts is quite a chore. One place in Chili you had to ride a decently steep downhill for about a quarter of mile right when you got off the lift. There were a few times where my back foot slipped off without a stomp pad. 

I doubt you would find anything like that in the U.S. though, ski resorts here actually care about peoples safety.


----------



## mjd

I never use them but just try and get most of the snow off the board and boot before exiting the chair. Most times I have my back foot up against the back of my front binding. Much more stable to me. Plus you get that hood ornament feeling coming down the ramp.


----------



## Guest

I've heard it's a little harder to control RC boards one footed ,so might break my stomp pad cherry this winter for my new RC board


----------



## maf05r6

I've used one but might give a try without on my new board to see what it is like.


----------



## mjd

Augie09 said:


> I've heard it's a little harder to control RC boards one footed ,so might break my stomp pad cherry this winter for my new RC board


It's not, it's easier.


----------



## Guest

mjd said:


> It's not, it's easier.


ah, same thing for rocker camber?


----------



## mjd

Augie09 said:


> ah, same thing for rocker camber?


Never tried that. not sure i want to.


----------



## Penguin

I like my stomp pad


----------



## Guest

mjd said:


> Never tried that. not sure i want to.


figured with all the neversummer peeps on here...
it was an sl-r review i read on here while back that mentioned it


----------



## jiggley wiggley

i got a burton stomp pad at dick's sporting goods. that is clear and doesn't cover up any graphics... the dakine x-cross like someone already mentioned is also clear and they have it at zumiez. if you have either of those stores near you lol. I've used my board without one but i preffer to use one, i really dont want to slip and make an ass of myself haha


----------



## Phenix_Rider

I've never liked them. Rentals either have cheapo foamies or sandpaper, and the smooth clear ones I've seen get hard as a rock. I just move the straps away from my rear binding and shove my foot in. Never moves that way.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Leo said:


> Or at least he needs to put his other foot under it.
> 
> Way to revive a really old thread btw.





jmacphee9 said:


> spammers are bring up dead topics instead of making new ones...i think its a step in the right direction.
> 
> the products not even half bad to be honest..


QFT. We get on morons for starting 18 'Need new board advice' threads a day, don't jump when they finally do use the search.

I use a stomp pad. I've said before, it's a cheap $5 insurance policy that helps against the possiblity of jacking your knee on an awkward lift unloading. Or when that jackass n00b next to you on the chair starts falling, panics, flails around, and knocks you over, jacking your knee. All it takes is one nasty spill, your ligaments are torn, and your season is over.


----------



## mjd

MunkySpunk said:


> I use a stomp pad. I've said before, it's a cheap $5 insurance policy that helps against the possiblity of jacking your knee on an awkward lift unloading. Or when that jackass n00b next to you on the chair starts falling, panics, flails around, and knocks you over, jacking your knee. All it takes is one nasty spill, your ligaments are torn, and your season is over.


Wait a minute. If someone is flailing enough to knock you down what is it you think your stomp pad is going to do? I would carry a cattle prod if that was happening all the time.


----------



## twin89

haven't used one ever, but they are prob a good idea, i just don't wana put weird bumps on my stick (in more than one way) =)


----------



## HouseMuzik

My board is kinda slippery.. so i slapped one on.. this is one of those debates where it really comes down to personal preference methinks


----------



## johnyGoRyden

dmoss said:


> Just got the 2008 Arbor Alt...
> 
> Do I need to / should I throw a stomp pad on the board? Want to protect the board, but don't love the idea of covering the graphics...
> 
> Any opinions?


there's this new stomp pad on the market this season called the strap pad and it's completely clear. I found it when i was doing some research on new boarding equipment (strappad.com). It's pretty sick because it has a built in adjustable strap so you slide your foot in on the lift and you don't have to cut up your rear boot to hold the board up. The strap is completely removable and the pad is completely clear and see through. I got one a few weeks ago and I love it. hope this helps.


----------



## music_man185

does anyone just strap their foot back in their binding while riding the lift, so your ready to go when you get off? or at least just put their foot in their binding and snap it in when you get off?


----------



## tekniq33

GET A STOMP PAD!! Busted my ass and sprained my mcl riding a demo board with no stomp pad.


----------



## johnyGoRyden

music_man185 said:


> does anyone just strap their foot back in their binding while riding the lift, so your ready to go when you get off? or at least just put their foot in their binding and snap it in when you get off?


You can't strap in on the lift; it's against the policy at every resort. I think it's a safety hazard. That's why I use the Strap Pad. Same premise, but you can slide your foot in and out so your not stuck in the strapped in position in an emergency.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Spam!

Here's a great article on the strap pad. :laugh:


----------



## Rieber

I used one all last year but when I bought a new board for this year I didnt bother to put one on. I have gotten pretty good without it but I do get a lot of practice since I am in midwest and we have lots of short runs.


----------



## avenged1985

music_man185 said:


> does anyone just strap their foot back in their binding while riding the lift, so your ready to go when you get off? or at least just put their foot in their binding and snap it in when you get off?


i put mine in the back binding and just do up the toe strap, if they try to give me shit it's super easy to slip my foot out


----------



## BurtonAvenger

This thread is full of win. Woo hoo strap pads. HAHAHAHA against resort policy to strap in on the lift HAHAHAHAHAHA someone needs to not talk out their ass.


----------



## m60g

johnyGoRyden said:


> You can't strap in on the lift; it's against the policy at every resort. I think it's a safety hazard. That's why I use the Strap Pad. Same premise, but you can slide your foot in and out so your not stuck in the strapped in position in an emergency.


I think not:thumbsdown:


----------



## xxfinnellxx

dmoss said:


> Just got the 2008 Arbor Alt...
> 
> Do I need to / should I throw a stomp pad on the board? Want to protect the board, but don't love the idea of covering the graphics...
> 
> Any opinions?


http://media.rei.com/media/933045.jpg

Dakine Stomp studs are where its at dude. Just super glue them on so they stay on longer


----------



## muexm

My new Union bindings didn't come with a stomp pad. And the top of my new Capita snowboard is slippery ass hell. Let's just say I busted my ass :laugh:, and I'm getting a stomp pad before my next trip.


----------



## Guest

Last year did not feel too comfortable with my foot on the surface of my board, so this year i just bought a biggest stomp pad in a local shop lol. We will see how it is gonna work. Well it looked kinda ugly and big in a shop, but when i put it on the board it was not that bad.


----------



## music_man185

so if its not against resort policy to strap in while on the lift, why don't more people do that? it seems to me like that would give you the most control of your board and give you the least risk of wiping out.


----------



## Guest

I prefer a stomp pad to the point that its worth paying a one time fee of 10$ for, but definitely not required. When riding a board without a pad I tend just wedge my back foot up against the side of the binging a little harder.


----------



## tschamp20

NEW Dakine Skull Snowboard Stomp Pad Mat - Black - eBay (item 170424189979 end time Jan-04-10 18:51:08 PST)
heres the one i use. nice to have 4 sure


----------



## shredder07

no need. while you're on the lift just kick the snow off your board and bottom of your boot


----------



## m60g

music_man185 said:


> so if its not against resort policy to strap in while on the lift, why don't more people do that? it seems to me like that would give you the most control of your board and give you the least risk of wiping out.


That shit's hard , at least for me:laugh:


----------



## john doe

music_man185 said:


> so if its not against resort policy to strap in while on the lift, why don't more people do that? it seems to me like that would give you the most control of your board and give you the least risk of wiping out.


Probably because there can be a bunch of people standing near the lift or in the way of a run and bouncing past them isn't really the best thing. Also some places have a little bit of up hill or longer flat area before the start of the run.


----------



## Deviant

> so if its not against resort policy to strap in while on the lift, why don't more people do that? it seems to me like that would give you the most control of your board and give you the least risk of wiping out.


The last thing we need is a bunch of new riders strapping on the lift, falling getting off it then hopping around trying to get out of the way. Either 1. The lift would be stopping way more often, or 2. by the time I go to exit the chair there would be a nice colorful pile of ginsu knives to avoid.

If you dont have a stomp pad and the boards really slippery, just drag your heel or toe off the edge of the board


----------



## Guest

it worked really well and i love it.


----------



## Artistry

stomp pads are a bit of a frustration .. most are to generic with no art or style or worse cover up graphics .. but if you can get one that doesn't offend one's artistic sense then they are pretty good to have .. simple, easy insurance much like a helmet both of which some use and some don't.

personally I use a stomp pad .. I found a really stylin one that although covers up graphics adds a graphic in its place. so I am much happy.

as for you .. peace to whichever way you choose 


***********
-board hard


----------



## Reede

Metal studded stomp pads friends, they work better than traditional ones and preserve the graphics better than anything.

Plus you can get them in gold, which is totally pimp.


----------



## freshy

I used to stick stomp pads on my boards, but when I got my last one I couldent bring my self to put a pad or stickers on it for that matter.
I never have had a problem getting off lifts. Doing a small hill with one foot is just a little challenge in my eyes. No problem on T-bars either, but once in a while if there is a flat spot I will just strap in on the T.
Besides where the pad would go is now the spot where I kick snow off my boot before I strap in, I feel like if I had bumps or studs I would kick them off.

I learned a trick at Baker like 10 years ago that I have only seen there where people do up their toe strap a bit before the lift and slide their foot in on the lift, probably because of the crazy ramps down.

At the end of the day it's all personal preferance, I dont think not having a pad is dangerous, but a beginner will probably feel more comfortable with one.


----------



## Guest

I'm a newb...and decided to go w/ a stomp. My preference: DS 6007 Toolshed stomp pad - Stomps - Products - Demon Snow


----------



## millerman

*stomp what?*

these really are not nessacary for experienced riders, only new people really... i mean they help but to an extent.. i dont got one on my board ,only stickers.. nd if anyone wants info on getting free ones by emailing companies message me nd ill send u the emails that worked..


----------



## freshy

MunkySpunk said:


> Spam!
> 
> Here's a great article on the strap pad. :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:What a joke. Although if I did a lot of skating mounting one of those sideways behind the front binding would seem like a better use for that piece of shit.


----------



## notter123

way to bump an almost year old thread.....


----------



## linvillegorge

notter123 said:


> way to bump an almost year old thread.....


This fool is just spamming his ass off about this damn thing.

14 posts, all today, all about this freaking chomp pad POS


----------



## notter123

yea i know what he is doing.... hahaha just felt like point that out


----------



## ev13wt

THat chomp pad friggen sucks. First of all you would look hella gay, and good luck finding that bottle after a serious crash. Just put your Jack Daniels Single Barrel select into a flask.

Drink water from the resorts bathroom faucet ffs.

These things are the bomb. Buy them, stick 2 on your board (Heel toes areas) and sell the others to your friends. They are so small you wont "mess up your gay graphics" and you will never ever slip. Because slipmats don't work for shit pretty much anyways for me. Got snow on them, the right kind, and your slippin. The spikes will always "stick out" from the snow on the board and its a full win product.


----------



## ahfunaki

I have the Burton channel mat for my board, it's pretty sick because it fits in the spot where the little blocker plug normally goes. It's very small and you can hardly tell it's there but it gives you the little bit of grip that you need...

It just sucks because you have to have a Burton board with the channel to use it...

Channel Mat | Burton Snowboards


----------



## swilber08

I used to think I had to have one but ive ridden my new board several times now without one and I think im gonna keep it that way...I just pressed my boot up against my back binding and it was alllll :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

swilber08 said:


> I used to think I had to have one but ive ridden my new board several times now without one and I think im gonna keep it that way...I just pressed my boot up against my back binding and it was alllll :thumbsup:


I think you need one when you're starting out. Wiping out coming off the chair is very frustrating, not to mention very public  and a stomp pad helps. But once you're getting your skill level up, it makes less difference. I'd say get a stomp pad for your first board, but not for your second one.


----------



## dickisnc

not needed- learn to ride without one so you'll never have to dirty up a sweet deck with some foam/ plastic bs. Push your back foot against the inside of the back binding if you're worried about slipping- you'll pick this technique up very quickly and be glad you didn't throw some ugliness on your board.


----------



## dmoss

*OP here...*

Can't believe people are still replying to this thread. I ended up never getting a stomp pad - just pushed my foot against the back binding. First 2-3 times off the lift was a bit tricky, but then got the hang of it.

My advice for anybody else - if you are less comfortable on the board, then get one. They are not necessary, but do whatever makes you feel confident on your board.


----------



## lorcar

is there a way a stomp pad might mess with your chance to move the binding around? I mean, if you have a very wide stance, and put your pad close to the back binding, then you lend/sell the board and the new user needs a narrower stance: does the pad bother him/her?


----------



## lorcar

anyone on last question?


----------



## Donutz

lorcar said:


> is there a way a stomp pad might mess with your chance to move the binding around? I mean, if you have a very wide stance, and put your pad close to the back binding, then you lend/sell the board and the new user needs a narrower stance: does the pad bother him/her?


That's one of the reasons I didn't put a stomp pad on my new board. Not concern about selling it; concern about moving my bindings. I moved the bindings back on my old board and the pad was now in the wrong place.


----------



## basso4735

Donutz said:


> That's one of the reasons I didn't put a stomp pad on my new board. Not concern about selling it; concern about moving my bindings. I moved the bindings back on my old board and the pad was now in the wrong place.


But couldnt you just take the old one off and get a new one for a few bucks?

I use one because I tried without on my current board, but the topsheet is so glossy and slippery that it was pretty difficult.


----------



## xauthenticx

Might be a stupid question...but do they make "removable" stomp pads of some sort? I havent picked up a board yet and the rentals dont have stomp pads, at least not in my area. 

Pretty sure I know the answer to this...but worth a shot, hah.


----------



## Donutz

Stomp pads come in two varieties: The first variety comes off on its own in a few days; the second variety could survive a nuclear explosion and stay attached. If I ever get hold of a board that isn't good for anything else I'll try sticking on a type 2 and then levering it off. My bet though is that it'll leave a bit of a mess.


----------



## basso4735

xauthenticx said:


> Might be a stupid question...but do they make "removable" stomp pads of some sort? I havent picked up a board yet and the rentals dont have stomp pads, at least not in my area.
> 
> Pretty sure I know the answer to this...but worth a shot, hah.


I just use the foam one that came with my bindings, and I'm pretty sure it will come off easily. I wouldnt be able to use it again if thats what you're asking though.


----------



## AIRider

I bailed on my tailbone two weeks ago as I was getting of the chair, as my leg slipped ... after that I said, screw it, I don't care how it looks I'm getting one ... so now I just have an extra banana between my legs haha


----------



## Powder Keg

Haha. I have a pad, just haven't found a whole lot of use for it (Considering i'm good with my board the way it is).
But if i put it on it can only make my board look better, it's a Canadian flag.


----------



## ryan.s

xauthenticx said:


> Might be a stupid question...but do they make "removable" stomp pads of some sort? I havent picked up a board yet and the rentals dont have stomp pads, at least not in my area.
> 
> Pretty sure I know the answer to this...but worth a shot, hah.


Burton makes what they call a channel mat that can be installed and removed easily in the M6 channel of their newer boards.


----------



## Donutz

Powder Keg said:


> But if i put it on it can only make my board look better, it's a Canadian flag.


:thumbsup:


----------



## grafta

I sprained my knee couple weeks back due to back foot slipping off new board with no pad. I've got lame knees anyway, def didn't need that extra twist factor. Got one now and back riding but still feel stupid injuring myself just getting off the lift lol


----------



## dksmith17

I use a stomp pad because I know the liftys are usually way to high to realize they should shovel off the ramp...


----------



## swilber08

dksmith17 said:


> I use a stomp pad because I know the liftys are usually way to high to realize they should shovel off the ramp...


sure blame the liftys...


----------



## dksmith17

swilber08 said:


> sure blame the liftys...


Its been terrible recently... east coasters dont realize that powder can really screw up an offramp quickly.


----------



## swilber08

dksmith17 said:


> Its been terrible recently... east coasters dont realize that powder can really screw up an offramp quickly.


better too much snow than icy like it normally is haha


----------



## eelpout

swilber08 said:


> I used to think I had to have one but ive ridden my new board several times now without one and I think im gonna keep it that way...I just pressed my boot up against my back binding and it was alllll :thumbsup:


I'm trying this with my new board as well (which has a slick as heck topsheet). So far I'm finding it easier to find the best spot for control for my back foot up against the binding _without_ the pad.


----------



## eelpout

AIRider said:


> I bailed on my tailbone two weeks ago as I was getting of the chair, as my leg slipped ...


There's a topic to tangent on... maybe you should be looking for a different kind of pad, one for your hips.


----------

